

#JeSuisDieudonne Exposes France's Glaring Hypocrisy Over Free Speech - salibhai
http://mic.com/articles/108442/je-suis-dieudonne-criticizes-france-s-free-speech-double-standard

======
debacle
Dieudonné is first an anti-semite and second a tax criminal and maybe a
comedian as a distant third.

I hate the term anti-semite. I think it's one of the most overused terms in
the media today. That is exactly what Dieudonné has allowed himself to become.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieudonn%C3%A9_M%27bala_M%27bal...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieudonn%C3%A9_M%27bala_M%27bala#Court_actions)

